# help with incubating red foot eggs



## travisc (Apr 19, 2014)

Almost all of my red foot eggs have dried out in my incubator witch I don't really understand because I used the same incubator and substrate that I used last year and almost all hatched. I broke open some of the eggs after they were way past due and some had a small tortoise in the egg but the eggs were dried out. I use hatchrit as my substrate and I add water to it about every two to three weeks. I keep the humidity around 75 to 85%. the only thing that I can think off is that my fan didn't want to work inside my incubator so I replaced it and the new fan seems to be stronger. I always put my eggs in cups about 1/4 to half way in the substrate but I don't put a lid on the cups. if anyone has any advise at all for incubating red foot eggs I would be more than happy to here you out because whatever I am doing is not working.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2014)

I put my eggs in little plastic tubs of moistened vermiculite or perlite and then put the tubs in the incubator. I punch a row of holes along the top side edge of the tubs and keep the lid on them. Also, still air is better for tortoise eggs. I'd disconnect the fan altogether.

Sorry about your unfortunate accident.


----------



## travisc (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks for the info I never new that the still air was better Ill give it a try


----------

